
Core protocol-level flaw in WPA2 - cpncrunch
https://twitter.com/kennwhite/status/919522184384729089
======
ekimekim
Ars writeup with what we know right now. Note this is all rumor/leak at the
moment and can't be verified.

[https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2017/10/sever...](https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2017/10/severe-flaw-in-wpa2-protocol-leaves-wi-fi-traffic-open-to-
eavesdropping/)

------
evgen
tl;dr for folks is that WPA2, as implemented by most vendors, is toast. The
RNG is broken.

